

Adobe is offering Project ROME - Uncle_Sam
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2010/10/introducing-the-public-preview-of-project-rome-a-content-creation-and-publishing-tool-for-virtually-anyone.html

======
francispotter
Rome is a lightweight tool to do some of the kinds of things that Photoshop,
Illustrator, Flash Pro, and Fireworks do. It's nicely done for the most part,
but certainly won't satisfy a professional designer, and doesn't seem to
completely close the loop on what a non-designer would want.

For example, I was able to create an "animation" but couldn't figure out how
to actually animate anything. I get that I could RTFM, but really in the Web
2.0 age it should be obvious how to perform the main function of a UI.

Then I generated a business card, which was easy, but there's no way to order
a box of those cards from a commercial printer right in the tool. So they miss
out on a huge opportunity to create a seamless web-to-print application.

Rome is pretty, but not revolutionary.

